# I want babies too!!!!!



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Is there anyone else out there that either don't have any does due or aren't expecting for another 7 weeks and 4 days!!! :tears: 

All the birth announcements and kidding threads are making me antsy. I want babies tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :GAAH:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont have any due until MAY!!

I had one on february, but all her kids were sold and not registered.....

I guess I kinda know how you feel! lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep hoping that the Silkies hatch some babies so I can get my baby fix! It's the only way I can keep myself from buying.

We will be picking up our ewe lamb in 5 weeks but even that seems really far away.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

O.M.G YOU HAVE SILKIES???

I....HATE....YOU!!! lol

I hatched my silkies, its so amazing


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We have 4 broody hens sitting on roughly 40 or so eggs. Now some are duds but they didn't like me checking them so I didn't pull all of them.

The proud papa is our Roberto. He is my Patridge Silkie roo I bought last fall. The hens are Zinnia, Lolita, Emmelita and Petunia - Black / 2 Buffs / Blue. I think we will hit the hatching time early next week.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH man! Thats super exciting!!

I hatched mine in an incubator cause I didnt have any parents, it was for a science project, well thats what I told my mom LOL

You HAVE to post pics when they are born!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you have a while to wait. I have two do in less then 2 weeks and then I'm done till late June and then another in mid July possibly.


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I know how you feel I want baby animals any thing would work but I dont get any babys this year  we might have baby goats but im not sure if are pygmy does are bred or not I cant tell but if they do have babys it will be in July.. last year I had baby chicks and ducks at this time.. well next month some time i get my market lamb it will be a few months old but I cant make that my baby..


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have any due till June. The last batch of kids was last August.... I'm dying over here! We have never had babies born sooooo far apart before!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep... waiting....waiting....waiting..
My girls are due mid-May and June. Only 2 loooong months to go!!
My DH keeps telling me to quit stalking other peoples babies online!

btw: he also thinks my pooch stalking is a little odd :/ whatever


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Well....since all I have is wethers....no babies here! But oh how I would love to have some, just no time......doing good to take care of my boys! Love seeing everyones pics!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Mid-May seems so far away!

I do love the pictures though... And the webcams!!

Our other pregnant doe; Pixie, is a first freshener due end of May or beginning of June. I am not entirely sure because I can't find where I noted her "sleepover" with Buckeye. I didn't put it on the calendar right away and then lost the note. All I remember is that it was a couple of weeks after Bugaboo.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to wait almost another two months.. I can't stand it! Every time I think 'WHY don't I have anyone due right now??' but then I think of the cold and come back to my senses. 

I know how you feel.. Hang in there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't breed anything until January so we're expecting June-August babies. I love getting the updates on all the new kiddos, but makes me very anxious for my own kids to get here!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Go find someone with puppies! Lol. I LOVE puppies but raising a litter is a pain since they are so dependent (and the last dog who had puppies didn't take care of them at all beyond laying in there to feed them.) But when someone else has puppies you can go over and lay in a puppy pile, then go home and not have to clean up after them! Lol. I know some people who have kittens ALL YEAR because they volunteer at a cat rescue and take care of them until they are old enough to be fixed and adopted. Thats another way to have babies all the time. Of course you could also just go buy some chicks from just about any feed store right now to get your fix until yours hatch and/or you goat's kid.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i know how you feel. my does arent due until about may 18..... 
C A N N O T W A I T ! ! ! ! !


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love reading about all these kiddings but it is killing me too. Mine doe isn't due til June 5th. I tried to buy a doe in milk to keep me busy and I could have milk sooner but she had cae. I just seperated all my chickens so that I can start incubating in two weeks. I guess it takes two weeks to make sure that you are getting chicks from the rooster you want. They will be big enough to go outside by the end of May and then I will be ready for kidding. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for twins, doelings of course. I am keeping the does to help build my herd.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness Sunset Lake Ranch - Allison posted pictures of her two new little doelings! They are so beautiful with such sweet faces.

I want babies now!! :GAAH: 

Checked the Silkies this morning and no babies yet... been really cold last couple days I hope it didn't mess up the hatching process.

The breeder did send me some updated photos of my ewe lamb (without me even asking) so I did get to see her last night. But it isn't the same as holding them.


----------

